# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Worms in the Viv... What are they?

## Lyda Mae or she mae not

my husband noticed some really tiny worms crawling on the Vivarium glass today.  Don't know what they are or if they are harmful to Mila.   Has anyone else ever has this problem?  Any advice would be helpful.  Mila is a Dart frog and only eats fruit flies and springtails. The worms are too small to be maggots from the flies and have not been there before recently.

----------


## bill

What are you using for substrate? Some soils have worm eggs (larvae?) in them. In some of my plants growouts, I use miracle grow's organic choice potting soil and it is stupid with worms. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

This is the first Vivarium so the substrate is coco fiber and Sphagnum with leaf litter.  We were planning on changing it to ABG in a larger build soon but we might just have to change the substrate in the small viv we have and make some fixes of the rookie mistakes we hoped to fix in the next build. because right now life has thrown us a curve ball that will keep us from getting the bigger Exo-Terra for a while.

----------


## bill

The worms are either coming from the sphagnum, or from plants that were added. You can leave them, if you choose. They won't hurt the frog any. Personally, I would remove them as I see them. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Lyda Mae or she mae not

Ok thanks

----------

